# Rockin B Farms



## stinsonj (Apr 28, 2020)

Does anyone have any experience with Rockin B Farms out of Waco, TX? From the looks of it, they produce good looking English goldens but I'm having a hard time finding much information on them. I've looked thru their dog's genetic history on K9data.com and nothing stands out but I don't necessarily know what I'm looking at. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

They do not have any verifiable clearances to be checked. This is not in compliance with the GRCA Code of Ethics. They imported these dogs, who _might_ have clearances from the country they came from, but those clearances can be done as puppies so there is no telling if they would pass US clearances as adults. Dogs living and being bred in the US should have US clearances.

Here is the code of ethics:





GRCA Code of Ethics - Golden Retriever Club of America







www.grca.org


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

So, I'm taking a look at them, and I don't see any of the dogs they have on K9 data. I'm assuming these dogs came in already health tested? But European health testing standards are different. There is nothing on them in OFA and it doesn't look like any of the dogs they're calling champions are actually champions. One of the bitches they have posted results for, and her hip testing was done just over a year after she was born, which in the US, we can't do OFA testing reliably until 2 years old. PennHIP is different, but I don't think its a PennHIP type system (looking at another form it may be? But honestly they should really have this information in OFA and make it easy to read. Or have the testing redone). Finally, K9 data doesn't have any titles for the dogs they're calling champions? I think there needs to be a lot of updating going on.


----------



## stinsonj (Apr 28, 2020)

If you look at their "Meet the Parents" page, it provides K9data links to most of their dogs. Here are links for their studs:

*Pedigree: Tramin Michaelangelo
Pedigree: Tramin Terminus*


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Right, so I see the K9 data page. It also shows no titles for either stud dog (like how the previous generations have Int. Ch., JCh, etc) even though they claim the dogs are titled. Which may be the case and K9Data hasn’t been updated.

K9 data is not a great way to verify health certs. There should be proof, like they have on the one bitch, or posts to the OFA database. As Emm stated, European standards of clearance are very different than ours.


----------



## stinsonj (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank's for the help. They are supposed to have more litters born the end of June or beginning of July so ill see if they can provide proof of clearances for the parents of the expected litters. We have also been looking at Dogwood Springs Goldens but they haven't responded to our text or voicemail yet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You may want to look through this list of EC Breeders-









Ethical "English Creme" breeders


In the last 24 hours I've been contacted by four different people looking for English Creme/European/white/light Goldens. I referred them to a couple friends who breed light dogs. But I'd like to create a list of ethical breeders all over the country who breed light dogs, or European dogs. You...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Here is Mike's k9data page. He was born 6/17 and his ownership on k9data was changed to these people 9/18 so even though it is pretty definitive he has no clearances per his reg # on OFA, he also didn't get the ones in the change history per KW 9/19 since he was already in the US which is why they were removed by the stellar Lesley Albin.
Dara- born 5/17 and same deal on the clearances which have been removed- input 10/18 so even in the best scenario underaged.
This handsome family is not built of good ethical breeders.
Mike X Dara is the 12 week old litter on marketplace. They apparently have quite a few other litters coming.
The other stud dog, Pedigree: Tramin Terminus, also has no clearances. 
There's not much expectation on my part that you'll come back w any bare bones core 4 clearances on their bitches either- this sort of breeder imports animals sight unseen from eastern Europe, calls them English Creams and since per AKC none of them have been shown in any AKC shows, they also are not real Champions. 
It galls me no end that people make a business out of our precious Goldens- with no regard for safety to their puppy people and the heartbreak they can cause selling puppies out of uncleared underaged animals. Even WITH clearances there are no promises but certainly hedging ones bets is the safest route in all things.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

On another post there was a question about who Tramin is. This breeder in Texas is showing us who Tramin is.

Tramin will export young dogs with health tests that may be under age for Ukraine and are certainly underage for the US. The breeders here rarely if ever step up to do the right thing and retest here according to the US testing standards. Considering that there have been stories that good health results can sometimes be purchased in some of the Eastern Europe countries, it is a concerning practice to try to present these documents as sufficient “clearances“ in the US.

Tramin also tends to put Junior Champion of Moldova titles on these dogs aimed for maximum profit in the rabid pale dog breeding market in the US. To put this in perspective that is like being a puppy champion of Virginia. But, the breeders here won’t educate you about that because they can call this title that Tramin went from Ukraine to a very tiny country to earn with puppies to show, a Champion dog.

Tramin is a business, a commercial kennel that has found the US market is willing to pay big dollars for these types of dogs because they can pop up an instant dog breeding business. Tramin has given them the spiel to make it easy to dupe buyers who are not aware of how to verify that health certifications are sufficient for the US or to dazzle buyers with a kennel full of Champions that are not Champion titles of adult merit.

Yes, overseas in their home country Tramin likely meets the requirements for ethical breeding. Yes, they do have adult titles on the dogs they keep in their own program. I am sure they have quality dogs in their home country. I just wish they seemed to care more about what happened to their dogs after they sell them to the US.


----------



## Tricia Nelson (May 22, 2020)

stinsonj said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Rockin B Farms out of Waco, TX? From the looks of it, they produce good looking English goldens but I'm having a hard time finding much information on them. I've looked thru their dog's genetic history on K9data.com and nothing stands out but I don't necessarily know what I'm looking at. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tricia Nelson (May 22, 2020)

I was looking into them as well. I love the looks of their dogs but was wondering about the health, personality and working with the breeder. I have a certified therapy English Creme Golden now, he’s amazing and would like to start on another dog next spring. Please keep me posted


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Read up in this thread- nothing has changed in the last month with them and while they do have a flashy website, they are not doing anything right for Goldens.
It's a mindset I cannot grasp- livestock, order them in from Eastern Europe, breed them, not breed involved at all and I am of the opinion without true competition and seeing one's dogs in a ring with other GRs it is impossible to develop an eye for correct conformation. Stating on their site 'all our dogs are Ch's' just shows how little they know. A CH in Ukraine at 4 months old means absolutely nothing. All puppies are cute. So I say 'livestock' because that's what farmers do- buy breeding stock and breed them-


----------



## Tricia Nelson (May 22, 2020)

I’m new to this page,not quite sure how it works. I found when I talked to them she would just keep referring to her website. When I said I was looking into next spring she said you better hurry and put your deposit down. Which alarmed me a little. I’m looking more for temperament and needing a larger female. I love the euro golden. My dog has 4 titles on him and he is two. None of them in the confirmation ring. I feel you can have a sound dog as long as it passes all the health clearances, I don’t believe a sound dog just comes from the confirmation ring. It was alarming to me that all these dogs are champions, it’s difficult to compete for champion titles. I’m not looking for a championship dog as we won’t be competing in the ring. I am looking for a larger euro Creme female to train for service. I need excellent hips as she will be mobility and need to be supportive. I would also love to start breeding and running my own program for these dogs for service. I will be finished with dog training school next spring and that is when I would like to acquire my new pup. I will then have the time to work with her. My male is neutered, as I’m not looking to breed him I just love what his temperament is and what he can do. Any suggestions on breeders would be fantastic. Thank you so much


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

So, they do not have what we in the US who compete would consider real conformation titles. Of course sound dogs do come from all venues, but a good eye for conformation really imo only comes from conformation competition. It is not at all difficult in the Ukraine to get a Jr CH so don't imagine I am giving the CH brags even a 1/4 cup of value added.. I'm not. 
You WILL need to get proficient at knowing when these supposed excellent hips were evaluated and know too that the 4 month old eval in the Ukraine is worth pretty much nothing except the value the breeder gets from uninformed people believing it is the same standard we hold US breeders to, which is done after 24 months, and listed on OFA all clearances. 
What an exciting plan you have!
Because of this plan, you need to be REALLY REALLY discerning on the bitch you buy as your foundation bitch. Don't expect her to come with breeding rights not dependent on getting full OFAs at 24+ months, and starting ownership with a limited (no breeding) registration until you prove yourself in some way.
Bitches who can be bought full with just some more money to the breeder are not usually worth being your foundation.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Plus another point- this breeder is not involved. All they do is buy breedable animals and breed them. Part of what you pay for is your breeder being available to you and knowledgeable (or at least having a mentor themselves that is knowledgeable) on all things reasonable to expect her to know- such as, temperament blips such as handling fear periods, structural blips such ask knowing when a dog is down in the pasterns -very common in the adolescents- what to do for it, veterinary knowledge, connections with others, there is just so much. If you had $3k to buy a foundation you are going to build from, it is smarter to be ultra safe in your choices since in all likelihood you will have two years training and upkeep and your heart involved before you ever are able to breed her. A lot is riding on this choice. I don't know the imported pedigrees like I do the US pedigrees, so I would not be a great resource for that part of it.. I'd suggest you touch base w Robin Burkett, she is Halia Goldens, and ask her to help you find a foundation bitch that would be a safe bet for your dream program. Even if I could say I know of a litter that has all clearances in place for sire and dam of that ECGR type, it wouldn't hold the weight it would for a US litter I knew of... I do not know the temperaments of the dogs 5 gens back like Robin would, and that stuff matters too..especially when you have such high goals. And also find a Golden or at least a Sporting Group breeder in your area and try to shadow them during whelping, etc so you have someone to call in the night two years from now if you need help.


----------



## Tricia Nelson (May 22, 2020)

That’s exactly what I’m wanting!!! I found it interesting that she only gives you a year health cert when you can’t get OFA certs until 24 mos. My dogS parents have OFA and Pennhip. They also have elbows, heart, even eye clearances. She had a horrible accident and is no longer breeding. She was going to give me breeding rights after all my clearances were done and mentor me. She said she will be a reference for me, my trainers and vet will also. I just need to search. I’m looking for any help lol Thank you so much


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

I just looked at the website for Rockin’ B for the first time, and read through their puppy “adoption” information, including all the different things they charge for. This is so sad; they definitely treat their dogs like livestock, and they also are clearly not involved in the golden retriever world, and have no knowledge of what makes a sound golden with a solid structure. In their description of one of their stud dogs, they describe him as having a silky coat, which as those who have any knowledge of the breed standard know, silky is not something a GR coat should be. Out of curiosity I clicked on their stud contract...oh boy. They charge $3500, which is wildly overpriced for any dog, especially one with incorrect structure, no titles, and invalid health clearances. The entire balance is due before the semen is even shipped (also pretty unheard of), and they charge the bitch owner an extra fee of unknown amount if she wants to keep a puppy for herself. Unbelievable...I wouldn’t touch this program if you paid me to. The sire of one of their studs is owned by a good friend of mine in the Netherlands, and she has some lovely dogs. I imagine she would not be happy to know that a dog of her line has ended up in this situation. This is why the quality breeders in Europe and the UK are so wary of sending a puppy to this country, and why so many of the dogs who aren’t good enough even for the commercial kennels of Eastern Europe end up being imported by people like Rockin’ B, and touted as the best dogs ever. SMH


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Tricia Nelson said:


> That’s exactly what I’m wanting!!! I found it interesting that she only gives you a year health cert when you can’t get OFA certs until 24 mos. My dogS parents have OFA and Pennhip. They also have elbows, heart, even eye clearances. She had a horrible accident and is no longer breeding. She was going to give me breeding rights after all my clearances were done and mentor me. She said she will be a reference for me, my trainers and vet will also. I just need to search. I’m looking for any help lol Thank you so much


Hi Tricia,
I’m glad you’re working on doing your homework well in advance, especially since it sounds like you have big plans for your future puppy. Where are you located?
Robin Burket


----------



## Tricia Nelson (May 22, 2020)

HaliaGoldens said:


> Hi Tricia,
> I’m glad you’re working on doing your homework well in advance, especially since it sounds like you have big plans for your future puppy. Where are you located?
> Robin Burket


I’m in Colorado. Thank you for all that info!!! Can I message you directly


----------



## Tricia Nelson (May 22, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> Plus another point- this breeder is not involved. All they do is buy breedable animals and breed them. Part of what you pay for is your breeder being available to you and knowledgeable (or at least having a mentor themselves that is knowledgeable) on all things reasonable to expect her to know- such as, temperament blips such as handling fear periods, structural blips such ask knowing when a dog is down in the pasterns -very common in the adolescents- what to do for it, veterinary knowledge, connections with others, there is just so much. If you had $3k to buy a foundation you are going to build from, it is smarter to be ultra safe in your choices since in all likelihood you will have two years training and upkeep and your heart involved before you ever are able to breed her. A lot is riding on this choice. I don't know the imported pedigrees like I do the US pedigrees, so I would not be a great resource for that part of it.. I'd suggest you touch base w Robin Burkett, she is Halia Goldens, and ask her to help you find a foundation bitch that would be a safe bet for your dream program. Even if I could say I know of a litter that has all clearances in place for sire and dam of that ECGR type, it wouldn't hold the weight it would for a US litter I knew of... I do not know the temperaments of the dogs 5 gens back like Robin would, and that stuff matters too..especially when you have such high goals. And also find a Golden or at least a Sporting Group breeder in your area and try to shadow them during whelping, etc so you have someone to call in the night two years from now if you need help.


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Tricia Nelson said:


> I’m in Colorado. Thank you for all that info!!! Can I message you directly


Yes, I’ll send you a PM. I have someone in mind who may have puppies soon in Arizona. If you’re going to have a mentor, it’s nice if it’s someone near you. I’m in Florida and have dogs with the temperament and look it sounds like you want, but it’s hard to be a hands-on mentor so far away. Is your current dog your service dog as well? Are you hoping to train a girl puppy to be a therapy dog, service, or both?


----------



## Tricia Nelson (May 22, 2020)

HaliaGoldens said:


> Yes, I’ll send you a PM. I have someone in mind who may have puppies soon in Arizona. If you’re going to have a mentor, it’s nice if it’s someone near you. I’m in Florida and have dogs with the temperament and look it sounds like you want, but it’s hard to be a hands-on mentor so far away. Is your current dog your service dog as well? Are you hoping to train a girl puppy to be a therapy dog, service, or both?


Thank you


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Tricia, it is so worthwhile for you to be doing this right at the outset- smart!
And Halia Robin is a wonderful resource.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Cannot imagine a stud contract that reads like that- so use and sell, I would interpret that as 'puppies my dog sires are not worth adding to a gene pool'...

about now, I expect someone to post their first post and defend this absolutely 'awful for the breed' breeder.


----------



## Tricia Nelson (May 22, 2020)

Can you look at Summer Girls Golden’s in Eastern Colorado. Let me know what you think


----------



## Tricia Nelson (May 22, 2020)

Tricia Nelson said:


> Thank you


Can you look at Golden Girls Kennel in Eastern Colorado


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Tricia Nelson said:


> Can you look at Golden Girls Kennel in Eastern Colorado


So this place is doing a lot of clearances on their dogs, but still not complete clearances on the ones they import as adults. Their Serbian dog, Louie, only has FCI hips (no OFA). He was less than two years old when he came to them, and then they made the effort to take him for OFA elbows when he was two, but didn’t do his hips at that point. They also use language that is indicative of a complete lack of understanding of the golden retriever breed standard, and much more of a focus on using buzz words that lots of puppy buyers are looking for (English Crème, platinum, blocky head, gentle giant...Goldens are not supposed to be giant). From their home page, the very first thing they say about their breeding program:
Golden Girls Kennels® is located in Colorado. We breed, import, and sell Golden Retrievers from International CH lines in the USA and worldwide. We have a large range of Golden Retriever puppies such as; white golden retrievers, also known as pale golden retrievers, English crème retrievers, platinum blond, American blond, red, and many more. Take a browse around our website and see what puppies we offer.

It’s all about importing and color, color, color. They don’t talk about what they do with their dogs, what accomplishments the dogs have, what their involvement is in the golden retriever world, if they’re a member of any clubs, what the goal of their breeding program is.

Also this:
*We do cutting edge health clearances. Many of the health clearances we have on our dogs are not being done by other Golden Retriever breeders. Many of our health clearances, less than 500 Golden Retrievers out of the hundreds of thousands registered with the AKC have been tested for. If we can gain knowledge to ensure we are breeding the best of the best through health clearances then we do it!*


This sounds like a sales pitch. They do a lot of extra genetic tests for disorders which aren’t even common at all in goldens, but then don’t have the core four clearances done after the age of two.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

and there ya go! There are not less than 500 GR tested for any of the disorders we can test for, believe me. 
And obviously since they do not do full clearances after 24 months, that 'gaining knowledge' thing isn't a real thing in their world.. just lip service.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Tricia I'm no breeder but going to put my 2 cents in here. Just food for thought.
Prism and Halia are mentoring you via the GRF but not sure you are hearing. Halia has offered info for an ethical breeder and possible mentor closer to your location. But my observation on your actions is you aren't wanting to spend the time to really learn. You are looking for breeding stock without having the foundation to understand what makes a good breeder 1st. 
Prism & Halia have been doing this for a very long time, participated in the breed, studied the breed, training and showing in many venues, involved with the GRCA, AKC & OFA. They will both want to encourage new breeders and guide them to be as dedicated and ethical as they are, it's good for sustaining the breed. 

My suggestion would be to stop looking for the closest unethical breeders and decide what type of breeder do you want to be? Is your goal to be an ethical breeder or just produce pups like so many of the EC breeders throughout the country?

Up to you. If you want to be ethical, stop puppy searching and start learning, get involved with the breed groups so you understand why these websites you are viewing are nothing more than hype. If you are wanting to be just another puppy producer, you are certainly reviewing really great examples on how to scam the uninformed puppy buying public.


----------



## Tricia Nelson (May 22, 2020)

HaliaGoldens said:


> So this place is doing a lot of clearances on their dogs, but still not complete clearances on the ones they import as adultsTheir Serbian dog, Louie only has FCI hips (no OFA). He was less than two years old when he came to them, and then they made the effort to take him for OFA elbows when he was two, but didn’t do his hips at that point. They also use language that is indicative of a complete lack of understanding of the golden retriever breed standard, and much more of a focus on using buzz words that lots of puppy buyers are looking for (English Crème, platinum, blocky head, gentle giant...Goldens are not supposed to be giant). From their home page, the very first thing they say about their breeding program:
> Golden Girls Kennels® is located in Colorado. We breed, import, and sell Golden Retrievers from International CH lines in the USA and worldwide. We have a large range of Golden Retriever puppies such as; white golden retrievers, also known as pale golden retrievers, English crème retrievers, platinum blond, American blond, red, and many more. Take a browse around our website and see what puppies we offer.
> 
> It’s all about importing and color, color, color. They don’t talk about what they do with their dogs, what accomplishments the dogs have, what their involvement is in the golden retriever world, if they’re a member of any clubs, what the goal of their breeding program is.
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## Tricia Nelson (May 22, 2020)

puddles everywhere said:


> Tricia I'm no breeder but going to put my 2 cents in here. Just food for thought.
> Prism and Halia are mentoring you via the GRF but not sure you are hearing. Halia has offered info for an ethical breeder and possible mentor closer to your location. But my observation on your actions is you aren't wanting to spend the time to really learn. You are looking for breeding stock without having the foundation to understand what makes a good breeder 1st.
> Prism & Halia have been doing this for a very long time, participated in the breed, studied the breed, training and showing in many venues, involved with the GRCA, AKC & OFA. They will both want to encourage new breeders and guide them to be as dedicated and ethical as they are, it's good for sustaining the breed.
> 
> ...


Ouch! That’s not at all what I’m doing I just actually googled golden retrievers in Colorado. I was looking for Susan McFarland who is very well known in Colorado. I was out working with my boy and a lady asked if my dog was a Susan McFarland dog. I said no and she began to tell me Susan’s story, so I just came upon this website thought I would ask. Not asking for judgement actually asking what both Prism and Halia retrievers thought because their website looked good. IMO THIS is also how we learn and FYI I have reached out to the other breeders.


----------



## Tricia Nelson (May 22, 2020)

HaliaGoldens said:


> So this place is doing a lot of clearances on their dogs, but still not complete clearances on the ones they import as adults. Their Serbian dog, Louie, only has FCI hips (no OFA). He was less than two years old when he came to them, and then they made the effort to take him for OFA elbows when he was two, but didn’t do his hips at that point. They also use language that is indicative of a complete lack of understanding of the golden retriever breed standard, and much more of a focus on using buzz words that lots of puppy buyers are looking for (English Crème, platinum, blocky head, gentle giant...Goldens are not supposed to be giant). From their home page, the very first thing they say about their breeding program:
> Golden Girls Kennels® is located in Colorado. We breed, import, and sell Golden Retrievers from International CH lines in the USA and worldwide. We have a large range of Golden Retriever puppies such as; white golden retrievers, also known as pale golden retrievers, English crème retrievers, platinum blond, American blond, red, and many more. Take a browse around our website and see what puppies we offer.
> 
> It’s all about importing and color, color, color. They don’t talk about what they do with their dogs, what accomplishments the dogs have, what their involvement is in the golden retriever world, if they’re a member of any clubs, what the goal of their breeding program is.
> ...


I did forget about them saying platinum etc. That too should have been an indication as well. Thank you


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

@Tricia Nelson I too, am just getting started in the golden retriever world. I prefer english type goldens as well and with my current golden I joined fb groups, my local all breed kennel club, as well as the GRCA. I took obedience, agility and handling classes with my boy and immersed myself within the golden retriever community in the Northeast. I ended up forming great relationships with a few breeders over the course of a few years and have used them as mentors as I have moved forward. Perhaps by doing something like this you could find a local/semi local, well established breeder to form a relationship with, so they can mentor you as you move toward starting your breeding program. Perhaps starting with a co-own with your mentor could be a great scenario for you to get started on the right foot with a reputable breeder supporting you.


----------



## Tricia Nelson (May 22, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> and there ya go! There are not less than 500 GR tested for any of the disorders we can test for, believe me.
> And obviously since they do not do full clearances after 24 months, that 'gaining knowledge' thing isn't a real thing in their world.. just lip service.


That also made me wonder but it’s really good to learn if their full of jibberish or not. With all the things that have listed it was confusing to say the least. Thank you again for your insight I really appreciate it!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Tricia Nelson said:


> Ouch! That’s not at all what I’m doing I just actually googled golden retrievers in Colorado. I was looking for Susan McFarland who is very well known in Colorado. I was out working with my boy and a lady asked if my dog was a Susan McFarland dog. I said no and she began to tell me Susan’s story, so I just came upon this website thought I would ask. Not asking for judgement actually asking what both Prism and Halia retrievers thought because their website looked good. IMO THIS is also how we learn and FYI I have reached out to the other breeders.


No judgement meant at all... only an observation. Only judgement or decisions are yours to make. If you can't wade through the hype on a website, it's a good indication you need to do more studying vs depending on them to advise you on the basic stuff. How about spending some time on the GRCA and learning for yourself? This path is sort of like driving yourself to someplace vs riding along and not really remembering the route you took. There are no shortcuts, this takes time and experience to do it correctly so get involved. Find the local GR group and learn. I really do wish you the best. It would be really nice to one day have many really quality breeders for this style of dog.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

This should help make it very easy to see when a breeder is doing the basics for health or not.





This should be your starting point. After that you need to look for someone who has a basic understanding of good conformation. A lot of what the Eastern European comercial kennels send over to any Johnny come lately with cash to burn is not really breeding quality. They tend to keep the high quality puppies for themselves or sell those to their friends in Europe. Dogs can have passing health certifications and dismal conformation/structure that will cause breakdown and pain for working animals. That is why you should want to take up the help offers from the two Robins and why you want a breeder that does something with their dogs other than using their uterus as an ATM machine.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

LJack said:


> This should help make it very easy to see when a breeder is doing the basics for health or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LJack said:


> This should help make it very easy to see when a breeder is doing the basics for health or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you for articulating this...the health clearances do not mean the dog has proper structure. A dog can have OFA everything and excellent hips, but not be structurally sound and not move well, etc. This is why it’s important for a good breeder to develop a careful eye for structure and function, not just things like a stocky build or a blocky head. And no where in the GR breed standard does it say a dog should have a blocky head. So that term alone is pretty indicative that the breeder hasn’t learned much about the breed.


----------



## Tricia Nelson (May 22, 2020)

LJack said:


> This should help make it very easy to see when a breeder is doing the basics for health or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes agreed I’m in contact with them now and their willing to help mentor too.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

In contact with who? Rockin B needs a mentor themselves, I would advise you find someone who does things right to mentor you.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Prism Goldens said:


> In contact with who? Rockin B needs a mentor themselves, I would advise you find someone who does things right to mentor you.


No, she’s been in contact with me. I’ve emailed her some ideas.


----------



## Tricia Nelson (May 22, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> In contact with who? Rockin B needs a mentor themselves, I would advise you find someone who does things right to mentor you.


I’m reached out to the breeder I’m Southern Utah and she has emailed me back. She was a suggested breeder fro Halia kennels


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Great!!I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## Tricia Nelson (May 22, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> Great!!I'm glad to hear it.


Thank you for your help.


----------



## Avalanche1 (Jan 29, 2021)

stinsonj said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Rockin B Farms out of Waco, TX? From the looks of it, they produce good looking English goldens but I'm having a hard time finding much information on them. I've looked thru their dog's genetic history on K9data.com and nothing stands out but I don't necessarily know what I'm looking at. Any help would be much appreciated.



I also am looking to find out information on this breeder was hoping if anyone has purchased any of their puppies. I like what I see just can't find any credentials.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Did you read this thread? Look @ post #8- they are not doing a good job on their breeding program.


----------



## Gus Gus (May 3, 2021)

stinsonj said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Rockin B Farms out of Waco, TX? From the looks of it, they produce good looking English goldens but I'm having a hard time finding much information on them. I've looked thru their dog's genetic history on K9data.com and nothing stands out but I don't necessarily know what I'm looking at. Any help would be much appreciated.


Hi there! Did you ever end up adopting from Rockin B? I was considering them too. Thanks!!!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Gus Gus said:


> Hi there! Did you ever end up adopting from Rockin B? I was considering them too. Thanks!!!


Why?

What would a stranger on the internet with a young puppy tell you about these dogs other than they love their puppy but, they would likely say that about any puppy? Unless there are some very serious health issues, things like hip Dysplaysia, elbow Dysplaysia or SAS (a potential killer heart disease) are not usually going to show up in an 11 month old or young dog.

Look to post 8. That is some real facts about the health risks you might decide to take on if you chose to go with a breeder who doesn’t do the bare minimum of health certifications on parent dogs.


----------



## Gus Gus (May 3, 2021)

LJack said:


> Why?
> 
> What would a stranger on the internet with a young puppy tell you about these dogs other than they love their puppy but, they would likely say that about any puppy? Unless there are some very serious health issues, things like hip Dysplaysia, elbow Dysplaysia or SAS (a potential killer heart disease) are not usually going to show up in an 11 month old or young dog.
> 
> Look to post 8. That is some real facts about the health risks you might decide to take on if you chose to go with a breeder who doesn’t do the bare minimum of health certifications on parent dogs.


I wanted to know about what they saw when they went to pick up their puppy. What was the facility like? Did the dog seem well socialized. I’m need to this whole realm. I work in rescue and don’t usually purchase dogs for a breeder.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Ah, the environment make sense. 

Honestly, I wouldn’t step foot on a property of a breeder who doesn’t care enough about the health of the puppies they produce to do the health certifications in accordance with our country’s basic standard for responsible breeding.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

what they saw was the least of it- read post #8


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Gus Gus said:


> I wanted to know about what they saw when they went to pick up their puppy. What was the facility like? Did the dog seem well socialized. I’m need to this whole realm. I work in rescue and don’t usually purchase dogs for a breeder.






Prism Goldens said:


> Here is Mike's k9data page. He was born 6/17 and his ownership on k9data was changed to these people 9/18 so even though it is pretty definitive he has no clearances per his reg # on OFA, he also didn't get the ones in the change history per KW 9/19 since he was already in the US which is why they were removed by the stellar Lesley Albin.
> Dara- born 5/17 and same deal on the clearances which have been removed- input 10/18 so even in the best scenario underaged.
> This handsome family is not built of good ethical breeders.
> Mike X Dara is the 12 week old litter on marketplace. They apparently have quite a few other litters coming.
> ...




This breeder is not doing the bare minimum health clearances required in the GRCA COE, on the sire and dam.


----------



## Alexia golden sun (Oct 11, 2021)

Prism Goldens said:


> Here is Mike's k9data page. He was born 6/17 and his ownership on k9data was changed to these people 9/18 so even though it is pretty definitive he has no clearances per his reg # on OFA, he also didn't get the ones in the change history per KW 9/19 since he was already in the US which is why they were removed by the stellar Lesley Albin.
> Dara- born 5/17 and same deal on the clearances which have been removed- input 10/18 so even in the best scenario underaged.
> This handsome family is not built of good ethical breeders.
> Mike X Dara is the 12 week old litter on marketplace. They apparently have quite a few other litters coming.
> ...


Yes and they sell the puppies for $5000.00 each. I agree they needs OFA or Penn Hip Clearances if owned and bred in the USA. Melissa Alexandra has Elena Ushan do them to get $21,000.00 per young adult because she makes 25% profit off each Tramin dog that she sell here in USA for Elena. You can’t get a Tramin puppy or dog not less you go through Melissa Alexandra Wiser from Wisconsin. They are not all made out to be what they claim. I would never buy a dog from Ukraine ever again. Good luck I wish you all the very best.


----------



## Bluefrog (11 mo ago)

Avalanche1 said:


> I also am looking to find out information on this breeder was hoping if anyone has purchased any of their puppies. I like what I see just can't find any credentials.


Stay far, far away from Rockin B!!! I have personal experience with this breeder. I purchased a puppy in 2020, thinking she was a good breeder. First vet visit, she has a recessed vulva and a UTI. My vet told me this will cause UTI issues for life. She told me we would need to wait until after her first heat to spray, hoping it could resolve itself. Elizabeth said she had never heard of it and would have to call the lady that "helps her" with her imports. How in 20 years of breeding dogs do you not know about this? Her contact said it wasn't a big deal and she would grow out of it. Then she offered me a different puppy for exchange. Of course my kids were in love with the puppy we had a week. This is a genetic condition and she is still breeding the bitch. 
I received the puppy at 6.5 weeks old because of covid. Another red flag. I did not see the property. 
At 8 weeks old my puppy bit me when I tried to get something from her. Elizabeth blew it off and said I wasn't feeding her enough. The resource guarding came and went, I didn't know that's what it was because #1 she blew it off and told me it was normal puppy behavior and #2 I'd never experienced that with my other dogs. Around 6 months, the resource guarding reared its ugly head despite my efforts. She guarded food and toys from humans, our other dog and the cats chasing and growling. 
Then, came the touch sensitivity. She had something happening with her paw, so I tried to look and she beared her teeth and growled at me. When I tried to brush her teeth she put her mouth on me. The trainer said if she's had wanted to bite, she would have. 
She also had the sleep reactivity. She would come out of a sleep growling and lunging at whatever or whoever disturbed her. 
We employed trainer for months. Her behavior only improved slightly. We had to muzzle train her. It was when during a training session, she lunged at my face snapping and then held her ground growling to the point that my husband had to call her off, we decided we could not have her around our children. 
We rehomed her to a family with experience with aggression and no children. This was the ultimate heartbreak for my family, because she was so Jekyll and Hyde. Most of the time she was silly and sweet. 
Looking back, everything is clear to me. I hope someone that is considering this breeder will see this. She never addressed my concerns, gas lighted me, talked over me. I did not want to return my dog to her for fear that she would stick her back in the kennels that she keeps her dogs in and breed her. Once she had your money, she's not going to help you. She also played the hurry up and place your deposit game with me. 
I am now terrified to get another dog, afraid to have this heartbreak again.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry. Reading your post, what kept running in my head was thank God I have never known a guarder of anything. All Goldens are not like this, don't let it keep you from inviting a Golden back into your life, it truly is not the norm.


----------



## Bluefrog (11 mo ago)

Thank you! I'm still hoping my dream golden is out there. But after more research about the Tramin lines I think I will go with an American Golden. I have wanted one for about 10 years and my experience with all the planning, training, love and money saved up definitely makes me more cautious about jumping back in. My other dog is older now, so I have to take that into consideration as well. I've had two pretty perfect dogs in my adult life (a lab and a corgi,) so I consider myself fortunate there.


----------



## Alexia golden sun (Oct 11, 2021)

stinsonj said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Rockin B Farms out of Waco, TX? From the looks of it, they produce good looking English goldens but I'm having a hard time finding much information on them. I've looked thru their dog's genetic history on K9data.com and nothing stands out but I don't necessarily know what I'm looking at. Any help would be much appreciated.


Yes this lady is very rude and she has another place in Montana. She said she has the best dogs over any breeder in the United States. I think her heads a little swollen. She breeds the Tramin dogs which everybody has them already and she overcharges for them as well. You may want to look elsewhere. There’s a breeder in North Carolina that has three of them for sale that are like six months old. Her mom has to have multiple surgeries is the only reason why they are having to sell them.


----------

